# Is the Mark of Nurgle Worth the Points?



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

Is the mark of nurgle worth the points on a unit of Chaos Warriors or Knights or what have you? I mean, a unit of Warriors with shields a blasted standard, and MoN could really march down the middle of the field with very little danger...


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Mark of Nurgle is great for improving the survival rating of any unit. Not only is your unit more difficult to hit with ranged attacks, but it's also often times harder to hit by average and elite units.

A WS6 unit is instantly as good as a WS5 unit against your Warriors, meaning that instead of hitting on 3+, they'll have to make due with hitting on 4+.

All other marks considered, it's probably the best for toughening up your units (with respect to survivability). It won't make them much better in combat, and it costs roughly the same as two Warriors. It's just a matter of pick and choose. Are you worried about how much damage will be inflicted on your expensive Warriors, or would you rather field a few more? Just an example, but catch my drift.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

with blastet standart it is better to use MoT then MoN
because it than gets a 4+ ward save


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Not a WoC player myself but ive heard that MoN on Knights and.... Blasted standard? is like Standard of Hag Graef on Black Guard - you _have_ to do it.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Shameless self-promotion:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49581

MoN is imho worth it on Knights perhaps since they _will_ be shot a lot by all kinds of nasty things, but not on the warriors. Your army should have faster elements that suck up the enemy shooting, thus the warriors should be concerned with killing things. Take a read in the link:wink:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Commander Aurellius said:


> Is the mark of nurgle worth the points on a unit of Chaos Warriors or Knights or what have you? I mean, a unit of Warriors with shields a blasted standard, and MoN could really march down the middle of the field with very little danger...



Surely you've just answered your own question, although I'd go for ten or twenty chosen with the mark of Nurgle and blasted standard.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

... until they get hit my several magic missiles.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

On a unit of Warriors or higher point things its definitly worth it. If it saves 2 warriors it has already payed its self back.


----------

